# wood density chart



## terryf (Feb 20, 2011)

Found this earlier...

[SIZE=-1]Afromosia[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]705[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Apple[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]660 - 830[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Ash, black[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]540[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Ash, white[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]670[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Aspen[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]420[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Balsa[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]170[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Bamboo[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]300 - 400[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Birch (British)[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]670[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Cedar, red[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]380[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Cypress[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]510[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Douglas Fir[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]530[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Ebony[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]960 - 1120[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Elm ( English )[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]600[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Elm ( Wych )[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]690[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Elm ( Rock )[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]815[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Iroko[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]655[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Larch[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]590[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Lignum Vitae[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]1280 - 1370[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Mahogany ( Honduras                  )[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]545[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Mahogany ( African )[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]495 - 850[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Maple[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]755[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Oak[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]590 - 930[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Pine ( Oregon )[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]530[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Pine ( Parana )[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]560[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Pine ( Canadian                  )[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]350 - 560[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Pine ( Red )[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]370 - 660[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Redwood ( American                  )[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]450[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Redwood ( European )[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]510[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Spruce ( Canadian                  )[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]450[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Spruce ( Sitka )[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]450[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Sycamore[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]590[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Teak[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]630 - 720[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Willow[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]420[/SIZE]
Link is at http://www.simetric.co.uk/si_wood.htm


----------

